# the shard of kandahar



## sappire07 (Aug 8, 2010)

hi all im starting a new campaign now that my war of the ancients adventure path ended in failure while the heros were tackling the bbeg(big bad evil dude).


anyway i figured id keep a DMs log of my adventures.




player characters up next


----------



## sappire07 (Aug 8, 2010)

valna the elven cleric(female)
nim the gnomish sorcerer(male)
doru the shadar-kai assasin(female)
cutter the warforged fighter
gwenn the human druid
belgos the drow psion(male)
aramil the eladrin bard/rogue(male)
 


our first session is tomorrow afternoon so i should post tomorrow night


----------

